# Biken in Dänemark??



## Fail (1. August 2012)

Hallo Leute,

werde Ende September mit meiner besseren Hälfte nach Dänemark reisen. Mein Bike ist natürlich mit am Start, sodass ich, wenn Frauchen inne Sonne liegt ne Runde radeln kann.
Geil wäre natürlich wenn irgendwo in der nähe von Hvide Sande ( Nähe Ringkobing) nen Bikepark wäre, alternativ auch gerne ein paar gute Trails die sich lohnen.

Hat irgendwer eine Adresse oder kann mir sonst irgendwelche Auskünfte geben?

Eine Suche über Bikeparkmap.com hat bezüglich Dänemark garnix ergeben 

Als wer was weiss. her mit Infos!

mfg Benny


----------



## huskyjogger (1. August 2012)

-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. August 2012)

Hallo Benny,

war schon 3mal am Blabjerg...ist in der Nähe vom Henne Strand...ca. 30km von Hvide Sande. Lohnt sich!! 

Hier mehr:
http://www.naturstyrelsen.dk/NR/rdonlyres/37CAF383-A3F9-4930-9FD9-15B52AD4077B/0/BlaabjergMTB.pdf

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Fail (1. August 2012)

Sven_Kiel schrieb:


> Hallo Benny,
> 
> war schon 3mal am Blabjerg...ist in der Nähe vom Henne Strand...ca. 30km von Hvide Sande. Lohnt sich!!
> 
> ...


 

Hey,

das ist ja mal klasse! Hätte nicht gedacht, das ich so schnell und so brauchbare Infos bekomme! Werde ich auf jeden Fall wahrnehmen!!!

Kannste mir noch etwas mehr dazu erzählen? Bin schon heiß!! 


mfg und vielen dank schonmal!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. August 2012)

Hallo Benny,

guckstu alle Infos & liest Du hier:
http://rg-kiel.de/forum/viewtopic.php?t=2030&highlight=d%E4nemark

Bin übrigens im Dezember wieder dort mit dem bike. Im Schnee machts doppelt Spass...Skinnecycling rockt übrigens auch!!

Happy trails,
Sven


----------



## huskyjogger (1. August 2012)

-


----------



## Sven_Kiel (1. August 2012)

Husby ist ganz hübsch aber nicht sehr spannend zu fahren. Im Gegensatz zum Blabjerg wo es 3 Routen mit Trailcharakter gibt (mit ein paar kleinen Hügelchen), hat man hier nur EINE weitgehend flache Route als breiten Feldweg, der mit Splitt ausgelegt ist.
Mehr hier:
www.berndroesich.de/Urlaub in Daenemark/Bilder/HusbyTyskkort.pdf

Skol!


----------



## eddycorsa (2. August 2012)

Ist zwar eine dänischsprachige Seite, aber trotzdem ganz interessant: http://www.singletrack.dk/mtb-sager/mtb-spor-i-danmark


----------



## Fail (2. August 2012)

Echt spitze Leute,

jetzt hab ich ja einiges an Trails wo ich mich austoben kann. Werde das auf jeden Fall wahrnehmen und mal berichten!

@Sven Kiel: Deine Foto - Story hab ich mir sehr beherzt und interessiert durchgelesen. Klasse was du da zusammen geschrieben und fotografiert hast!

Vielen Dank allen, bin jetzt schon richtig heiß drauf, mich in Dänemark aufs Bike zu schwingen!


----------



## Fail (2. August 2012)

Ach, da fällt mir ein....

Meine Freundin nimmt auch ihr MTB mit, hat da allerdings weder Federung noch hat sie großartig Stock und Stein Erfahrung. 
Meint ihr ich kann sie mit auf die Trails nehmen oder ist das Risiko eines Sturzes zu hoch?
Will ja nicht das sich mein Schätzeken zu klump fährt, da ja Frauen meistens nicht so glücklich fallen, wenn sie fallen 

mfg Benny


----------



## huskyjogger (2. August 2012)

schau mal bei youtube unter "mtb blaabjerg"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sven_Kiel (2. August 2012)

Fail schrieb:


> Ach, da fällt mir ein....
> 
> Meine Freundin nimmt auch ihr MTB mit, hat da allerdings weder Federung noch hat sie großartig Stock und Stein Erfahrung.
> Meint ihr ich kann sie mit auf die Trails nehmen oder ist das Risiko eines Sturzes zu hoch?
> ...



Hey Benny, am Blaabjerg hast Du die Wahl zwischen den Routen "weiss", "schwarz" oder "grün". Zum Einstimmen zu Zweit würde ich die Weisse nehmen..die ist relativ easy.

Etwas technischer wird es auf grün und relativ anspruchsvoll auf schwarz mit den vielen kleinen versandeten Treppen und steilen Absätzen...man kann zur Not auch vieles umfahren oder schieben obwohl das dann nicht so spassig ist.

Zum harmlosen Radeln mit Freundin ganz nett ist auch das Waldgebiet von Norre Nebel durch die Lonne Heide Richtung Nymindegab.

Alternativ auch nett zu Zwei der Ritt durch die Dünen von Hvide Sande nach Sondervig oder Hvide Sande nach Ringkobing am Fjord entlang.

Am Fjord






....die Wege sind ausgeschildert und sehr einfach zu fahren. Ich bin schon mehrfach im Dezember dort gewesen und durch den Schnee bilden sich tolle trails..

Hvide Sande - Sondervig





zurück dann über den "frozen" Strand...





Have fun...
Gruß
Sven


----------



## Fail (3. August 2012)

Tolle Bilder und das was ich bei youtube gefunden habe schaut auch sehr verlockend aus!

LG


----------



## Fail (1. Oktober 2012)

Hey Leute! 
Sind jetzt seit zwei tagen da und haben auch schon echt einige schöne Wege gefunden! Leider spielt das Wetter im Moment noch nicht ganz mit aber die Tage geht es auf jeden Fall mal zum blabjerg...!
Vielen dank auf jeden Fall noch mal für die ausführlichen Infos! 


Gesendet von meinem LG-P970 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Fail (4. Oktober 2012)

Hey! 

Einige Tage sind nun schon fleißig geradelt worden, wobei zwar bisher nur 85km bei rum gekommen sind, diese aber sehr mühselig durch dünen und starken Wind! 

Heute hab ich es dann mal zum blaaberg geschafft und bin dort mal die trails abgefahren. War sehr spaßig auch wenn mir der sehr matschige Boden teilweise sehr zu schaffen gemacht hat! 
Vor allem als ich wegen starkem Regen die gekennzeichnete route verloren habe und etwa drei Kilometer über einen sehr aufgeweichten Reiterweg mit Schrittgeschwindigkeit bergauf strampeln musste! 

Hier noch etwas Bildmaterial und auf diesem Wege noch mal vielen dank für die Infos, ohne die ich nicht in den Genuss gekommen wäre! 



Gesendet von meinem LG-P970 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Berton (19. Mai 2014)

Hey Leute!

Ich buddel mal diesen alten Thread wieder aus, weil es gerade in meine Urlaubsplanung passt und es noch nicht erwähnt wurde: Im Juni gibt es immer ein Rennen rund um den Fjord, bei dem auch Hobby-Biker mitfahren können, nennt sich Fjorden Rundt, so um die 100 km. Die Infos auf Deutsch dazu halten sich in Grenzen, deswegen hier erstmal nur ein paar allgemeine Infos zum Biken am Fjord, in denen auch das Rennen erwähnt wird: http://www.esmarch-ferienhauser.de/aktivitaeten/fahrrad-mountainbike/ - Ist ja ggf. für den Familienurlaub nicht uninteressant, wenn der Rest der Sippe lieber einfach nur gechillt radeln will 
Ich hab mir zumindest vorgenommen, dieses Jahr mal beim Rennen mitzumachen, auch wenn ich da mit meiner nicht unbedingt für die Stadt gebauten Ausrüstung etwas hervorstechen könnte...


----------



## cdF600 (27. Juni 2014)

Weil es vielleicht doch den ein oder anderen interessiert. Auch direkt bei Ringköbing gibt es einen kleinen Trailpark. Erreicht man ganz einfach vom Ortszentrum aus in ca 10min. Ist eine spaßige Runde in einem kleinen Wald. Geht immer in Schlangenlinien hin und her durch den Wald. Schön gebaute Trails mit Anliegern etc. Da ist natürlich alles ziemlich eben. Aber es geht immer mal 5m rauf, 5m wieder runter, in eine Anlieger, etc. Wenn man die Runde in einem Rutsch mit Speed durchfährt braucht man ca 30-45 Minuten. Ideal imho ein CC oder Marathonbike.
Wenn es bei uns so öffentliche, gut gepflegte Trails gäbe würden wir hier alle vor Freude schreien. Ich war echt begeistert als ich das das erste mal gefahren bin. Seit dem fahre ich da immer, wenn die Mädels zum Shoppen in die Stadt wollen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cdF600 (27. Juni 2014)

Weil es vielleicht doch den ein oder anderen interessiert. Auch direkt bei Ringköbing gibt es einen kleinen Trailpark. Erreicht man ganz einfach vom Ortszentrum aus in ca 10min. Ist eine spaßige Runde in einem kleinen Wald. Geht immer in Schlangenlinien hin und her durch den Wald. Schön gebaute Trails mit Anliegern etc. Da ist natürlich alles ziemlich eben. Aber es geht immer mal 5m rauf, 5m wieder runter, in eine Anlieger, etc. Wenn man die Runde in einem Rutsch mit Speed durchfährt braucht man ca 30-45 Minuten. Ideal imho ein CC oder Marathonbike.
Wenn es bei uns so öffentliche, gut gepflegte Trails gäbe würden wir hier alle vor Freude schreien. Ich war echt begeistert als ich das das erste mal gefahren bin. Seit dem fahre ich da immer, wenn die Mädels zum Shoppen in die Stadt wollen.


----------



## Jakten (27. Juni 2014)

Selbst auf der kleinen Insel Fanö ist ein ausgeschildeter Singeltrail.
Knappe 30 - 40 Min. stramplen, Düne rauf und wieder runter. Macht richtig Laune.
Also ähnlich wie von cdF600 beschrieben.

Fahrradweg Richtung Sonderhö, kurz vor dem Waldspielplatz geht es rechts rein. Ist aber sehr gut ausgeschildert.

Hier sind ein paar Ausschnitte zu sehen.


----------



## FCausBadse (4. Oktober 2015)

cdF600 schrieb:


> Weil es vielleicht doch den ein oder anderen interessiert. Auch direkt bei Ringköbing gibt es einen kleinen Trailpark. Erreicht man ganz einfach vom Ortszentrum aus in ca 10min. Ist eine spaßige Runde in einem kleinen Wald. Geht immer in Schlangenlinien hin und her durch den Wald. Schön gebaute Trails mit Anliegern etc. Da ist natürlich alles ziemlich eben. Aber es geht immer mal 5m rauf, 5m wieder runter, in eine Anlieger, etc. Wenn man die Runde in einem Rutsch mit Speed durchfährt braucht man ca 30-45 Minuten. Ideal imho ein CC oder Marathonbike.
> Wenn es bei uns so öffentliche, gut gepflegte Trails gäbe würden wir hier alle vor Freude schreien. Ich war echt begeistert als ich das das erste mal gefahren bin. Seit dem fahre ich da immer, wenn die Mädels zum Shoppen in die Stadt wollen.




Hi cdF600,

bin bei der Suche nach Trails auf deinen Beitrag gestoßen. Kannst du noch eine Angabe machen, wo man die Strecke liegt? z. B. Koordinaten,  Lageplan oder Ortsbezeichnung. Bin gerade hier oben und würde gerne etwas anderes als den Radweg fahren. Danke Dir


----------



## cdF600 (6. Oktober 2015)

Du fährst von Ringköbing Zentrum Richtung Herning (müsste die Landstraße Nr.15 sein). Über den großen Kreisverkehr drüber und noch ein Stückchen weiter kommt links ein Parkplatz in einem Wäldchen. Dort startet dann der Trail. Was da jetzt genau ausgeschildert ist, weiß ich nicht. Hab ich nicht mehr drauf geachtet seit ich den Trail genau kenne. Dort befindet sich aber auch ein ziemlich großer Kinderspielplatz mit so Pickniktischen usw.
Da findest du Daten:
http://www.singletrack.dk/mtb-sager/mtb-spor-i-danmark

Aber wenn Du in der Gegend bist, schau dir auch die Trails zwischen Norre Nebel und Henne Strand an. Findest Du auch über die Website. Sind fast noch lohnender, da mehrere Varianten möglich sind.

Schönen Urlaub!


----------



## Sven_Kiel (6. Oktober 2015)

Bin im Dezember wieder vor Ort und werde dann an den Blabjerg fahren. Ansonsten gibt's bei Aabenra auf der Ostsee-Seite auch noch ein paar nette trails. Wer Zeit und Lust hat, sollte unbedingt auch mal von Flensburg an der Förde entlang der Steilküste den Gendarmenstijn Richtung Dänemark hoch bis nach Sonderhav fahren. Lohnt sich!


----------



## jobo (18. Oktober 2015)

Hi, bin auch regelmässiger DK-Urlauber.
Etwas weiter nördlich gibt es in der Svinklov Klitplantage bei Slettestrand (Jammerbucht) auch nen schönen Kurs. Unterschiedliche Schwierigkeitsgrade und knapp 20 km ausgeschildeter Trail. Teils auch mit anspruchsvollen Passagen und gebauten Treppen etc. (s. Bilder).
Dadurch das es permanent hoch und runter geht ist es konditionell allerdings sehr fordernd.
Genaue Beschreibung gibts bei singletrack.dk oder slettestrand.dk/mtb/

Gruß,
JoBo


----------

